# hi..im new here.im a mantis keeper..im after the devil mantis or orchid mantis nymph



## macro junkie

hey there..i just joined..i keep prey mantis..im a macro photographer and i love what i do..i already have the grifin mantis,the jade mantis and the giant asian green mantis.,,can any one point me in right direction where i can buy devil mantis or orchid mantis nymphs or just past nymphs...this forum rocks by the way..thats why i joined....i have a few pic i would like to share with u..


----------



## Jinx

Absolutley gorgeous mantids!

Welcome to the forum!
I hope you have alot of fun here and find what you need. There are a few links about to invert sites selling all kinds of things.
I would'nt have thought you'd find it too hard to find orchid mantis, im sure i saw some recently for sale somewhere.

Im getting a pair of leaf insect's soon, so have a little soft spot for insects too.


----------



## macro junkie

i just found this link..now i have seen the flower mantis i want it..lol my bedroom is beginging tolook like a zoo..3 mantis tanks so far.i think i need another 2..:lol2:

BUGS DIRECT UK - CURRENT LIVESTOCK LIST 2007


----------



## Jinx

got these too...

Entrance

Tarantulabarn Home Page

Virginia Cheeseman


----------



## Torres13

very nice, that big close up hardly even looks like an eye lol!


----------



## macro junkie

Torres13 said:


> very nice, that big close up hardly even looks like an eye lol!


yer thats the power of the canon MPE-65 1-5x life size lens,,i just got some great shots of my new one..IL re size them in a bit..where do u guys think is the best place to post my mantis pics?


----------



## Jinx

Post your pics in the http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-reptiles-exotics-pets/.


Your introduction will be greeted more on the introductions page.  2 down from general herp chat.

Or could a mod move this thread at all?


----------



## SiUK

:welcome1:to the forum mate


----------



## the-tick

omg what fantastic pictures


----------



## macro junkie

thanks..its not me tho.its canons mpe-65 that does the magic..


----------



## cornmorphs

welcome to the forum


----------



## markhill

:welcome:
great pics


----------



## odyssey

hi and :welcome1: to the forums. love the pictures


----------



## karma

:welcome1:to the forum,great pictures now the boy can see what his giant asain green will look like when bigger : victory:.


----------



## CWD




----------



## Incubuss

Great pics and :welcome1: to rfuk.


----------



## Jade01

welcome  amazing pics btw!


----------



## baby_jabba

Hello there and welcome to forum

Dale:smile:


----------



## Nyoka Malkia

*welcome*


----------



## andie

Welcome and may i say, great gallery on your web site :2thumb:


----------



## mleadley

Welcome to the forum


----------



## 1949_sam

to the forum


----------



## Mark75

Excellent piccies! :welcome1: btw.


----------



## macro junkie

bump - any one got any orhids? a pair..small medium or large..if u do let me know by pm or on this thread,,,scott,


----------



## macro junkie

come on i know 1 of u a pair of orchid mantis to sell me..lol..small - medium - or large.let me know by pm or on this thread.or better still u can email me on [email protected]


----------



## Snakes r grreat

:welcome: to RFUK


----------



## macro junkie

Snakes r grreat said:


> :welcome: to RFUK


: victory::2thumb:


----------



## Triangulum

Cracking Photos.
And Welcome!


----------



## joe0709

really good photos welcome to the forum


----------

